# Is it a bad burr?? damaged burr??



## 911 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi, I recently bought a used Mahlkonig ek43 grinder from a friend, it has a manufacture date 05/17, and supposed to be very light used (no more than 15lb beans), however after cleaning I found the static burr has a tiny chip on it, so was wondering if is it normal for ek43? What may caused the damage? Do I need to get the burr replaced? Cheers!

Update: Been searching pics online for all used ek43 burrs, never seen one like that! want to know if the grinder has been used properly .


----------



## Headgoboomboom (Apr 21, 2013)

I can't imagine that the chip could make any significant difference, especially on that part of the burr. Let's see what some of the more experienced say.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Manufacturing defect, no damage on opposite burr, will have no effect on grind quality at all.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Davecuk recently made what I thought to be a very insightful throw-away comment.

Such a small chip / defect is as nothing when compared to the whacking great screwhole next to it!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

rob177palmer said:


> Davecuk recently made what I thought to be a very insightful throw-away comment.
> 
> Such a small chip / defect is as nothing when compared to the whacking great screwhole next to it!


That was to be my next riposte to any such argument about the chip having a huge effect. In fact the 6 whacking great screw-holes...but funny enough once someone spies a tiny tiny defect in a burr, those big holes become invisible


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

It's funny as I would have asked exactly the same but on standing back it's quite obvious









Ps - to the OP - congratulations on the shiny new purchase!


----------



## 911 (Sep 14, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Manufacturing defect, no damage on opposite burr, will have no effect on grind quality at all.


Thanks so much Dave! peace of mind now, that's why I've been searching around, and couldn't find anyone else having same issue as me. Can't believe the £350 German made burr have defections !!! (. will they replace for me







)


----------



## 911 (Sep 14, 2018)

rob177palmer said:


> It's funny as I would have asked exactly the same but on standing back it's quite obvious
> 
> 
> 
> ...










cheers , I almost pick the new burrs







.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

911 said:


> Thanks so much Dave! peace of mind now, that's why I've been searching around, and couldn't find anyone else having same issue as me. Can't believe the £350 German made burr have defections !!! (. will they replace for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can ask the manufacturer, if only to hear them say no


----------



## 911 (Sep 14, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> That was to be my next riposte to any such argument about the chip having a huge effect. In fact the 6 whacking great screw-holes...but funny enough once someone spies a tiny tiny defect in a burr, those big holes become invisible


Possible to have a link of your " the 6 whacking great screw-holes " post?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

911 said:


> Possible to have a link of your " the 6 whacking great screw-holes " post?


It was ages ago, someone moaning about a tiny defect on a burr...hadn't noticed the big screw holes I guess. I'd never be able to find it. As rob said it was one of many throw away comments, to a question that has been asked since the dawn of time and will go on being asked long after we have gone.

"I inspected my burrs under an electron microscope and found this tiny chip....do I need new burrs" "what screw holes.....oh those"

P.S. of course conicals don't have screw holes.....just another throw away comment


----------



## 911 (Sep 14, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> It was ages ago, someone moaning about a tiny defect on a burr...hadn't noticed the big screw holes I guess. I'd never be able to find it. As rob said it was one of many throw away comments, to a question that has been asked since the dawn of time and will go on being asked long after we have gone.
> 
> "I inspected my burrs under an electron microscope and found this tiny chip....do I need new burrs" "what screw holes.....oh those"
> 
> P.S. of course conicals don't have screw holes.....just another throw away comment


LOL







!!! Can I taking opportunity ask, " Do I need to keep this grinder running when adjust grinding size? please bear with me I'm new to ek43...







"


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I understood every grinder needed to brining when adjusting finer, but coarser is fine without it running.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

rob177palmer said:


> I understood every grinder needed to brining when adjusting finer, but coarser is fine without it running.


Good rule of thumb, except for the Niche Zero and similar grind through grinders.


----------



## parpat23 (Nov 27, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Good rule of thumb, except for the Niche Zero and similar grind through grinders.


From a learning opportunity, why does it need to be running when adjusting finer? And does this apply to grinders where the adjustment is stepped? Thanks.


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

911 said:


> Possible to have a link of your " the 6 whacking great screw-holes " post?


maybe this https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22961-Caedo-grinders-supplied-by-Torr-e37s-and-e92&p=310204#post310204


----------



## 911 (Sep 14, 2018)

slamm said:


> maybe this https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22961-Caedo-grinders-supplied-by-Torr-e37s-and-e92&p=310204#post310204


I think I need to make 25 posts to read it, will try my best







! cheers!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

slamm said:


> maybe this https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22961-Caedo-grinders-supplied-by-Torr-e37s-and-e92&p=310204#post310204


Good catch, I tried and couldn't find it!



parpat23 said:


> From a learning opportunity, why does it need to be running when adjusting finer? And does this apply to grinders where the adjustment is stepped? Thanks.


With grinders once they finish grinding there's coffee and broken beans in the burrs....making the grind finer (moving the burrs closer together), puts the mechanism under tremendous strain trying to crush all that stuff between the burrs.


----------



## 911 (Sep 14, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Good catch, I tried and couldn't find it!
> 
> With grinders once they finish grinding there's coffee and broken beans in the burrs....making the grind finer (moving the burrs closer together), puts the mechanism under tremendous strain trying to crush all that stuff between the burrs.


What if there is no coffee grounds in the burrs, lets say I just done the cleaning.


----------



## 911 (Sep 14, 2018)

Please may I taking opportunity, what if adjusting grinding when unplugged, would that affect calibration ? Do I have to calibrate it every time after taking the housing lid off ?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Afaik every grinder on the market has a manually set grind point. You can't lost 'calibration' by adjusting when off.

@911

Its fine to adjust finer if you just cleaned, just be careful not to go too fine and turn the grinder on with the burrs touching.

If you adjust finer with the burrs running they will 'chirp' before touching, so you don't run this risk.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I always adjust a clients grinder with it switched off: Grinder off, adjust 1 click finer/coarser, grinder on, make new coffee....etc.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> I always adjust a clients grinder with it switched off: Grinder off, adjust 1 click finer/coarser, grinder on, make new coffee....etc.


Adjust a mans grinder and it will be right for a day, teach him how to adjust it and it will be right for life....


----------



## 911 (Sep 14, 2018)

Dylan said:


> Afaik every grinder on the market has a manually set grind point. You can't lost 'calibration' by adjusting when off.
> 
> @911
> 
> ...


There was day that after I removed the ek43 Housing Lid to clean the burrs, then calibration went wrong as the burrs started chirp at "2", luckily I didn't start with too fine .... So do I need to get it calibrated every time after the housing lid removed?


----------



## 911 (Sep 14, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Adjust a mans grinder and it will be right for a day, teach him how to adjust it and it will be right for life....

















:good:


----------

